# Tom Selleck



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Saturday night, watching a TVO episode of Las Vegas. can any one who watches it tell what kind of cigar he is smoking? It has a large red band and he is smoking 'band on 'in every episode I've seen. I cant focus in close enough to ID it. Thanks.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure but on "Two and a half men" Charlie just bit the cap off his smoke and torched it with a bic. Cigar abuse. :bn


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Not sure but in Cigar Aficionado he claims to like Fuente Short Story's and Don Carlos Robusto's.
Could it be a Fuente Don Carlos Robusto?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

I too was wondering this. There is also the part where he's in the security room and Mike goes "smoking in the security room?" and Selleck goes "Yep, it's a real good one too".

Made me wonder?


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

We also checked the 'Las Vegas" website forum and a thread starter also thought it may be a Fuente Don Carlos. (Are they the same ?).


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I really don't care what he is smoking, but I like seeing a big name actor smoking cigars in prime time TV.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

DennisP said:


> I really don't care what he is smoking, but I like seeing a big name actor smoking cigars in prime time TV.


*I agree and it's about time too!:cb*


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah... I'm a Selleck fan... *Magnum P.I. *was a favorite in my house. Glad to see him representing the Cigar Aficionados so well! :ss
Kind of fun to see a couple of episodes back... Rick and T.C. guest starred... went by their real names. Nice touch. :tu


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Tom Selleck is a class act, Conservative, NRA supporting, Cigar smoker.....



and a 1911 fan


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I like Rick and T.C.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

maddman said:


> Tom Selleck is a class act, Conservative, NRA supporting, Cigar smoker.....
> 
> and a 1911 fan


That's why the rest of Hollyweird hates him..:r

I bet he's smoking a PSD4.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> That's why the rest of Hollyweird hates him..:r
> 
> I bet he's smoking a PSD4.


:tpd::tpd: he's an outlaw..


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

DennisP said:


> I really don't care what he is smoking, but I like seeing a big name actor smoking cigars in prime time TV.


My wife even noticed the cigar smoking by Tom Selleck.

Don't forget about Boston Legal.
They usually end the show with Denny Crane and Alan Shore enjoying a scotch and a cigar on the balcony of the law firm.

*"DENNY CRANE"*


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

I've noticed a lot more cigar smoking on TV lately. Las Vegas, The Unit, Boston Legal, Cane, and others. It is definitely good to see and surprising considering the PC nature of Hollyweird.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> My wife even noticed the cigar smoking by Tom Selleck.
> 
> Don't forget about Boston Legal.
> They usually end the show with Denny Crane and Alan Shore enjoying a scotch and a cigar on the balcony of the law firm.
> ...


Denny Crane rules!!! If the BL people know any better they'll come out with a cigar bearing his name.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

What bothers me is that Tom Selleck always lights his cigars with a zippo.
They probably tell him to do it because people think zippos are cool. which they are but not for cigars.

B:ss


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What bothers me is that Tom Selleck always lights his cigars with a zippo.
> They probably tell him to do it because people think zippos are cool. which they are but not for cigars.


When I was watching the third X-Men movie with my son he commented on how Wolverine was smoking a cigar just like I do. I muttered something about how I sure as heck wouldn't be lighting it with a Zippo sans butane insert. I guess that cool Zippo flick and click is just too perfect to pass up.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't have my torch one day so my buddy handed me his zippo, I took that little cedar paper that they wrap some cigars in off, lit it with his zippo, lit my smoke with the cedar paper and handed it back to him.

He gave me a dirty look. :ss


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What bothers me is that Tom Selleck always lights his cigars with a zippo.
> They probably tell him to do it because people think zippos are cool. which they are but not for cigars.
> 
> B:ss


Isn't he supposed to be a millionaire on the show? One would think some one with bucket loads of cash would get a S.T. Dupont lighter for their stogies... but I guess zippo probably shelled out a lotta cash to be part of that show.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What bothers me is that Tom Selleck always lights his cigars with a zippo.
> They probably tell him to do it because people think zippos are cool. which they are but not for cigars.
> 
> B:ss


Guess I'll be the odd one here. I used my zippo a long time and never had any ill effects. I use a torch now, the zippo just uses too much fuel and the torch does light it better, but on occassion at home I'll use the Zippo.

Back on topic, Ive always liked Tom Selleck too


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone who smokes cigars is worthy of having his or her own darn TV show and deserve a stick named after ourselves :ss


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Guess I'll be the odd one here. I used my zippo a long time and never had any ill effects. I use a torch now, the zippo just uses too much fuel and the torch does light it better, but on occassion at home I'll use the Zippo.
> 
> Back on topic, Ive always liked Tom Selleck too


sic'em Kenny! You're right....zippo, matches, bic, colibri, we get too caught up in the "mystic" of cigar smoking and having just the right tools. It's a cigar...not some priceless relic from the Ming Dynasty! Light'em and enjoy'em. Most folks wouldn't know the difference between a RP Sungrown and a Yard Gar if you put the RP band on the Yard Gar and you put them in a taste test. We're too caught up in this mindset of gotta have just the right lighter, just the right cutter, just the right ashtray, just the right humi, etc.

Smoke'em and enjoy'em....forget about having to have the next item that is too expensive for what it provides and the highest price stick, etc.

Now....off my soapbox.

:ss


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What bothers me is that Tom Selleck always lights his cigars with a zippo.
> They probably tell him to do it because people think zippos are cool. which they are but not for cigars.
> 
> B:ss


Another Zippo comment.
Didn't Zippo come out with some low odor lighter fluid?? If I ever see it I'm going to buy some for my Zippo, but I love those $3.00 Ronson's.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Anyone who smokes cigars is worthy of having his or her own darn TV show and deserve a stick named after ourselves :ss


Damned skippy. :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

My money was on AF with the black lower (Don Carlos or Hemingway)... :ss


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

squid said:


> sic'em Kenny! You're right....zippo, matches, bic, colibri, we get too caught up in the "mystic" of cigar smoking and having just the right tools. It's a cigar...not some priceless relic from the Ming Dynasty! Light'em and enjoy'em. Most folks wouldn't know the difference between a RP Sungrown and a Yard Gar if you put the RP band on the Yard Gar and you put them in a taste test. We're too caught up in this mindset of gotta have just the right lighter, just the right cutter, just the right ashtray, just the right humi, etc.
> 
> Smoke'em and enjoy'em....forget about having to have the next item that is too expensive for what it provides and the highest price stick, etc.
> 
> ...


I like the way this man thinks! :tpd:


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

daniyal said:


> Isn't he supposed to be a millionaire on the show? One would think some one with bucket loads of cash would get a S.T. Dupont lighter for their stogies... but I guess zippo probably shelled out a lotta cash to be part of that show.


He actually plays a down to earth smart Billionaire who really doesn't flash and only drives American. Hence no S.T. Dupont made in France.

Paul.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

This kept going around in my mind, so with the help of YouTube, we can all remember!:tu


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

maddman said:


> and a 1911 fan


Everybody has their downsides:ss

There were several mentions about the new cigar smoking fad in network tv in the new issue of Cigar Aficionado. The article on Tom Selleck "Magnum Opus" was a rather good read. Ive been a big fan of his since I was a kid, glad to see him back in the spotlight!:cb


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

daniyal said:


> Isn't he supposed to be a millionaire on the show? One would think some one with bucket loads of cash would get a S.T. Dupont lighter for their stogies... but I guess zippo probably shelled out a lotta cash to be part of that show.


Suppose to worth about $2 Billion and like php007 said, too down to earth to be using any S.T. Dupont. I do remember in the Sopranos though that they would occasionally use S.T. Dupont lighters (or at least ones that look very much like them) to light up cigars.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> This kept going around in my mind, so with the help of YouTube, we can all remember!:tu


Best show ever. Got all the seasons (that have been released so far) on DVD.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

maddman said:


> Tom Selleck is a class act, Conservative, NRA supporting, Cigar smoker.....
> 
> and a 1911 fan


:r..


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

php007 said:


> He actually plays a down to earth smart Billionaire who really doesn't flash and only drives American. Hence no S.T. Dupont made in France.
> 
> Paul.


Wears an American watch too?:r Like I said earlier its a show every thing comes down to who pays to be placed


----------



## Mikey Ravioli (Dec 29, 2006)

I think I recall seing a few pictures of Fidel lighting sticks with a zippo.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*From the NBC message forum, the official response to the question of what Tom Selleck was seen smoking on the TV show Las Vegas, "*
Selleck has also been enjoying more and more non-Cuban cigars. "The domestic cigars keep getting better and better," he says. "I'm smoking a lot of La Gloria Cubanas from Miami--when I can get them. The La Gloria Cubana Wavell is a sensational smoke. But because they're so highly rated in *Cigar* Aficionado, they have become almost impossible to get. I also love Davidoffs. I know they're expensive, but Davidoff Special R's are just excellent. The Special T's are very good, and they're a classic shape. Their Double R's are also consistently high in quality. The Davidoffs are just made so well. And I'm finding that with almost all of the Havana cigars there are a lot of inconsistencies. You're going to get some duds in every box, which is sad. I know the problems, without getting into the politics of Castro; there are huge problems with supply and demand, and the large demand affects the quality control."

When it comes to his favorite, however, Havana wins, with the Montecristo No. 2, a figurado. "I'd rather hold a Monte No. 2 than any *cigar*," he says. "I just love its shape.*"*

*From Cita the official NBC response was, "*I really tried to do the research.. but sometimes in TV land they don't want to show a "real" band as .. if he is smoking Cubans they are considered illegal. NBC doesn't want the hassle.. you know.*"*

*I hope that answers the question.:tu*


----------

